# Silent Key - Graham Mercer



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Sad to learn of the passing this week of Graham Mercer, one of the long-time Radio Officers at Portpatrick Radio GPK and also licenced and active on the Amateur Radio bands as GM4BES and an honorary member of the Wigtownshire Amateur Radio Society

Graham’s funeral will be held on Saturday 23rd May at 11:15 at Masonhill Crematorium, Ayr KA6 6EN

Graham was also involved with Portpatrick Lifeboat as it’s Honorary Secretary from 1998 and retiring from lifeboat duties in 2011 as the station’s Lifeboat Operations Manager.

Graham was a true radio enthusiast, both as an operator of radio equipment, a communicator and in technical aspects. For many years Graham lived in the Radio Station/CoastGuard Houses close to the radio station and at one point was able to arrange to have an Amateur Radio antenna suspended from one of GPK’s tall masts and connected into his house. With this antenna he became a very big signal on Topband, the 160 meter Amateur Radio band around 1.8MHz!

In more recent years Graham was also well known for his weather station, originally located at Portpatrick and more recently at Stranraer.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob,

Yes sad news indeed. We had a CQ from Larry about his untimely death.
I have some happy memories of taking a few beverages with him, when he used to visit GKA on detached duty. A fine RO. Please pass my condolences to his family.

Neville Edwards - Hawkey01


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Sad news indeed. I have fond memories of the short time I worked with Graham during DOC training.

David
+


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear Graham has gone "silent key". I first met him a few years ago when we were both Hon Secs for the Portpatrick and Kirkcudbright Lifeboats respectively. I was invited up to GPK around the time of the closing of the 500 KHz distress watch. I also attended an RNLI course held in South Queensferry regarding the introduction of the RNLI COACS system. (Call Out and Comms System). Graham and myself were excused attendance by the course leader, one Cecil Clarke ex RFA R/O and ex BT Coast Stations. We then went on to greater glories in a local pub. The last time I saw Graham was one very wet and windy day a few years ago when I was down in Portpatrick village. I saw Graham talking to the retired Portpatrick coxswain who had drawn up his car for a chat. As I passed Graham who was deeply engaged in conversation I fired off my phone ring tone which sends GYXM GYXM de GPK GPK QRJ. Without even turning round Graham said " We closed ten years ago". Goodbye to a real character.
RIP Graham.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is Graham at GPK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSdl7eIsD_o&index=30&list=FLZ9-NH4g1oa7ZU00Sp5-1_w


----------



## Charley George (Feb 28, 2014)

Sad to hear this news of Graham. I had many dealings with him in his R N L I days and also some during his GPK time. A great loss to his family and community.


----------



## A McLeod (Sep 27, 2008)

The large turnout at Graham's funeral showed the esteem in which he was held


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I was devastated to learn today that Graham is now Silent Key.

We have been friends for years - many hours were spent chatting on Cardigan Bay Radio Ch03 and also via landline (thanks BT!).

My Oceanspan VII Tx & Mercury Rx were used to say goodbye to GPK on 500kHz, a very special moment with Graham on the key at the other end.

A true friend and a gentleman of the ether.

I treasure his memory and the visits to GPK to meet him face to face.

= Graham GPK/GM4BES = TU SU + VA = 

de Bruce GPLC/GMYW/GYFR/GPVE/GMOH/GSZE/GTZM/GW4XXF


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of Graham's passing. 

I used to talk to him regularly when I was at GLV, either on the radio or the landline and also worked him a few times on the ham bands.

My thoughts are with his family.

Another good one gone.


----------

